# Young Buck



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love how this guy is turning out! He is an SGG Next Dimension *EN* grandson and his dam is my paint show doe Pompous.


----------



## Kclynn (Feb 23, 2016)

He's very well put together!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh goodness what an eye popper! (misspelled that at first, he's no eye pooper)


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy.  LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is looking real good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam. 

This is his sister today.


----------



## AKboers (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice. Like his sister too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is real nice too. 


Note to above AKboers LOL:
Hi Katrina, long time no see, it has been a while since we seen you here on TGS, welcome back.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  She's really starting to bloom.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Experimenting with some new hair products.  Pompeii was the guinea pig.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Look great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Handsome little guy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm excited to get his dam AI-d this year.... just having a heck of a time deciding on the buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are definitely beautiful! Congrats on yet again wowing me with your beautiful goats!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice.


----------

